# Which MTB?



## Big Bren (3 Sep 2007)

Since I bought my son a Spesh Hotrock for his 8th birthday some months ago, he's become enthused about riding trails and natters me to death pretty much every weekend. I was strictly a roadie until this new turn of events, but I'm really enjoying the MTB. Until now I've made do with begging, borrowing or hiring a bike.

My question then; I've got about 4-500 quid to spend on a decent MTB for myself, and I have no problem buying second-hand. It'll be used for riding reasonably easy trails with my son and harder stuff when I can shake him off. I'm pretty much fixed on a full susser and so far I like the look of the Spesh FSR range, Kona and Giant. Any buying tips, experiences of these bikes or suggestions on something I may have overlooked?

Ta!

Bren


----------



## Tim Bennet. (3 Sep 2007)

A full susser for 4-500 quid is pretty much going to mean you will have to go second hand. New full sussers for that sort of money are rubbish. Sorry if that sounds a bit opinionated, but they are.

The important thing is try to find something that is not only upgradable, but is actually worth upgrading. A good frame is always worth having as are the items that are ludicrously expensive to replace such as forks and rear shocks. Make sure they are at least in serviceable condition as overhauling them can also be expensive.

Finally, check out bikes that are not 'in' with the 'cool crowd'. Marin have always been the Mondeo of mtbs and as such have always been much better than their image would suggest. There was nothing wrong with the old single pivot models and a high end bike from that era would be a fantastic choice that would not be attracting a 'pose premium' on the secondhand market.


----------



## Cyclista (3 Sep 2007)

Tim Bennet said:


> A full susser for 4-500 quid is pretty much going to mean you will have to go second hand. New full sussers for that sort of money are rubbish. Sorry if that sounds a bit opinionated, but they are.
> 
> The important thing is try to find something that is not only upgradable, but is actually worth upgrading. A good frame is always worth having as are the items that are ludicrously expensive to replace such as forks and rear shocks. Make sure they are at least in serviceable condition as overhauling them can also be expensive.
> 
> Finally, check out bikes that are not 'in' with the 'cool crowd'. Marin have always been the Mondeo of mtbs and as such have always been much better than their image would suggest. There was nothing wrong with the old single pivot models and a high end bike from that era would be a fantastic choice that would not be attracting a 'pose premium' on the secondhand market



Seconded 
Also worth checking out the classifieds on the MTB websites (STW Mleh etc) as bargins appear on there from time to time.


----------



## stevenb (3 Sep 2007)

Don't forget that a full suspension bike weighs quite a bit too.....and hill climbing can be more of a drag too.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## barq (3 Sep 2007)

I would echo the advice that for the price point you have in mind a reasonably new second hand bike would be a good option. Ebay is worth looking at too - although obviously check the feedback of whoever you are buying from. With ebay you can search by area (say 20 mile radius of your address) which at least means you can go and have a look, test ride etc... You might also find that even if you don't fancy buying off ebay that searching the completed listings will give you an idea of what you can get for the money.

The bikes/brands you mention are all worthy of consideration. It's also that time of year when the 2008 bikes are starting to come out so picking up a 2007 will save you some cash.

I did notice Evans are doing the basic Kikapu for 600 quid, bit more than you wanted to spend but new FS bikes from major brands aren't cheap. The forks aren't amazing, but it's a deore level bike with quite good frame. If you are keen to buy new then it might be worth a thought.


----------



## Big Bren (4 Sep 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts so far. I had already realised that my budget wouldn't buy me a decent full susser brand new tbh, so have been trawling ebay. I'm watching a few, including a Giant Reign, a Kona Coiler and a few Spesh FSR's. Based on what Tim Bennet said, I'll broaden that to Marin now too.

Off to Evans this weekend to pretend I might buy one from them - a few spins round the car park on all of the above should help me decide!

Bren


----------



## barq (4 Sep 2007)

You could also look at Gary Fisher and Trek (the former are owned by the latter) while you are in an Evans store. I guess you can check which sizes suit you (may vary by manufacturer as they measure them differently) which might help to exclude unsuitable bikes from your ebay search. Whatever you do on ebay don't get driven to buying the wrong size just because its a bargain.

If you want come back to us with a list of possible options and you may find that people here own them or have experience of them can offer more thoughts.

Happy hunting.


----------



## starseven (4 Sep 2007)

2007/8 full suspension bikes start new at around £900 , decent hardtails around £500.

You take the usual chances with second hand.

Or you could get last years models from Pauls or at least use their prices to knock down your LBS on the old stock they are looking to clear.

Before some one replies thay once got a bad brake block from pauls , im not recommending them just providing an example. !!

So for £500 I'd want something new, for me it would be a 2008 hardtail or a 2005/6 full sus.


----------



## Rykard (5 Sep 2007)

Decathlon had a full suss for 300 that WMB thought was OK 8.1?


----------



## Kirstie (13 Sep 2007)

Giant NRS are a good entry level FS bike. Even better if you get one second hand. To be honest if you're new to mountain biking I would go with a hardtail. This is because you get more for your money, and also you develop better technique learning on a hardtail first, because they're more difficult to ride on the really rough stuff - this will stand you in good stead for the future.


----------



## Big Bren (17 Sep 2007)

Thanks for all your help and advice!

I picked up a secondhand Marin Hawk Hill yesterday - it's a cracking bike with some really nice upgrades. The whole thing cost only half my original budget, which is a nice bonus.

Dalby Forest in 2 weeks - got to go find some rough stuff to practice on!

Bren


----------



## barq (17 Sep 2007)

Good!

Now we need pictures.


----------



## punkypossum (25 Sep 2007)

The usual recommendation seems to be the Carrera Fury (if you can face hellfrauds that is )


----------



## punkypossum (25 Sep 2007)

Oops, sorry, did not read properly - you've already bought one


----------



## paulosoxo (29 Sep 2007)

keep an eye out here.


----------



## Big Bren (1 Oct 2007)

Update - took the Marin to Dalby Forest yesterday, with newly fitted SPD's and my embarassingly clean Shimano shoes. Terrific fun was had by all!

Now, if I can just work out how to manufacture extra hours for each day, I might just be able to add regular MTB'ing to my schedule!

Bren


----------



## vbc (2 Oct 2007)

Am also considering getting a hardtail trail bike. Was browsing today (off sick at the moment) and saw a 2007 Kona Hoss Deluxe, reduced from £850 to £675. Was sorely tempted but not sure I could get into the garage at the moment without Mrs C noticing.


----------



## barq (2 Oct 2007)

Hmm, that's not a bad reduction. I kind of knew someone who had a Hoss (perhaps a 2006 model) and it seemed pretty good. Very solid too.

Lots of bike shops are reducing a bit more than usual right now because it's been a rotten summer. Some are even resorting to breaking up bikes and selling the parts on ebay in order to recoup their money! Its a good time for a bargain.


----------



## twowheelsgood (16 Oct 2007)

You should be looking at 25% off 2007 bikes now minimum.

I got 30% off my fisher 2 years back in October.


----------



## RedBike (16 Oct 2007)

I think it might be worth actually trying a few of these bikes. The Kona Coiler for example is boarding on a downhill bike. It really isn't designed for 'family' cross country rides.


----------

